# Mizuno MP-53 Review



## Alex1975 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have wanted to do this review for a while and have been too lazy, that has also given me time to gather more data. I will try to keep this review about the heads of the clubs but will make mention of the shafts later on. Disclaimer: This review is my opinion based on my experiences.

The MP-53 is for me the most beautiful club that I could have ever hoped to own at my standard, there is no plastic inserts or neon graphics, it is simply a piece of metal crafted into the shape of a golf club. There are some things in this world that appear to have been crated without compromise and this feels like one of them.

The heads come as a â€œcomboâ€ style set, PW-8 iron having a very shallow cavity, not quite a blade as such but itâ€™s no G15 or X22. 7-3 Irons have a milled cavity but it has been cleverly hidden with some cutting edge machining. The top line is very thin for a cross over GI/Players Club and is made to look even thinner at address by some cleaver shaping, this gives me good confidence and feel good factor. 

The heads are ultra shiny chrome and while this looks stunning I can see some issues on sunny days. The Grain Flow Forged heads are so soft that without head covers I feel like they would smash themselves to bits. My head covers arrived late and even though I had covered the heads with socks (I know, sad git) they marked up as they clattered on the first two rounds.

So let me dispel the myth that MP clubs are for single figure players only, some maybe but this set is aimed at the middle ground. I would think that a good ball striker with some golf experience could use this clubs from 22 handicap down, though I hate to put a number on it. I think anyone could hit them actually, they are not brutal at all but if you crave forgiveness as your number one buying point maybe G15 or X22 may be more for you. If you would like some forgiveness but also like the idea of something pleasing to the eye, well made and with bags of feel this is one to try. 

Miss hits do not spear the ball into the closest deepest rough on the course, they may even go straight but they will feel and sound dead and will come up short. Flush shots will feel as though you are a god among golfers. The clubs talk to you; they are butter soft, super accurate and feel very very special.

The MP-53 are not long clubs, they have honest, standard lofts:
3 iron	4 iron	5 iron	6 iron	7 iron	8 iron	9 iron	PW
21	   24	   27	   30	   34	   38	   42	      46


I would think this is contentious but in recent times I have gone for more edgy clubs, not because I have taken large chunks out of my handicap but because my eye tells me that these clubs look right. I feel that upshot of this is that my striking has improved as there is a premium on hitting the sweet spot.

I was very prepared for my custom fitting and knew what I wanted from it; I did however make one possible error. I was fitted indoors with the aid of a radar, we found the shaft that had the right spin and distance for me and it was actually a bit of a eureka moment as shaft fittings for me usual are. The date was spot on but once I got into real world situations I found a very high ball flight, some of this was an early release on my part but with that somewhat gone on my latest set of videos the shaft still promotes a very high launch. This does have its plusses, winter golf with a floaty ball flight is nice, ok less distance as everything is carry but easy to stop the ball on wet greens. A floaty ball flight with hard greens is maybe not as ideal.

There is no other club on the market today that I would be interested in, I would however love another crack at the shaft selection, maybe I will do so down the line.

I hope you enjoy the review.

Alex


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like my view of my MP-57's.

Mizuno make wonderful golf clubs. 

Glad you're getting on well with them mate!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got custom-fit MP58s and they are by far the best irons I have ever played with.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2011)

I've got custom-fit MP58s and they are by far the best irons I have ever played with.
		
Click to expand...

You know, I was about to use the same words......... 

Glad you're getting on well with the Al. And you too Jon!!

Us MizzyMen have to stick together


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 7, 2011)

Nicely written.....and wonderful club choice, obviously a very discerning golfer


----------



## 2004Champ (Apr 21, 2011)

I was at Mizuno for a fitting session yesterday and ended up with these clubs.

Dynamic Gold S300 SL.

I had the advantage of hitting balls outdoors at the National Fitting Centre at Clydebank so I know what too expect when I take them out on to the course.

Biggest eye opener for me was the fact I only carry a 6 iron 145 yards...............I'm sure I felt a wee breeze into my face right enough though lol.


----------



## Piece (May 25, 2011)

Nice review! I've had the same recently - fitted at Mizzy National Centre in New Malden for MP53s. I like the look of the MP63s, but at address, they were identical, so I went for the forgiveness!

I love Mizuno....


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2011)

nice review and good to hear opinions on them from a higher handicapper...

I was hitting the 53, 58, jpx800 and pro and cleveland cg16, callaway X forged as well as my own mx900 at the range the other night.

53s seem spot on and hopefully will be my next set of clubs. Only one thing has me doubting that - the Callaway X Forged. beautiful club to hit.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a very good review and agree that not all Mizzy clubs are aimed at lower hcappers!! I play off 24 (although that may not be quite reflective of my ability) and use MP-58's and love them. The ball strike and flight is so much better than my old X22's. Mizuno, without a doubt make the best irons and I can't ever see myself changing to another brand.


----------



## anmol77 (Apr 20, 2016)

thanks for everything


----------



## sweden (Jun 9, 2016)

It's my second golf club. Really enjoyable to play with...


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 10, 2016)

Random, wonder what brought this post back. Funnily enough I had another set of MP 53 after this set.

12500 view too... crazy!


----------

